# pvr clients for Kodi



## balanga (Mar 5, 2018)

Does anyone know of a repository which contains PVR clients for Kodi?

I'm specifically looking for the Tvheadend HTSP Client for FreeBSD if there is one? Or can I use the LibreELEC repository?


----------



## tingo (Mar 6, 2018)

What happens if you just use KODI to search for add-ons? Doesn't it work?


----------



## balanga (Mar 6, 2018)

This is what I found.

I doesn't seem very helpful...

Just wondered if there is anything like a FreeBSD repository which would be useful for US...


----------



## recluce (Apr 2, 2018)

Repositories for kodi Add-Ons should be the same for all platforms. I am using the one for Zattoo IPTV and a bunch of others on FreeBSD. Simply find the repository that has what you want and import the ZIP file as per instructions for that repository.


----------

